# About the specific power



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

Help me find a high power density motor, 10 kW / kg or more...
if you write a reference...
Thanks in advance


----------



## kishor5466 (May 15, 2012)

RwSs Gle said:


> Help me find a high power density motor, 10 kW / kg or more...
> if you write a reference...
> Thanks in advance


The maximum power density ratio for a motor i have seen till now was of YASA -400 i,e 8.25 Kw / kg but the motor is rated for 700V . 
What is the voltage rating you're going for? 
If your voltage rating is lesser then you can go for YASA -750 which is rated for @ 380V giving a peak power of 100Kw and weighing 25 kg

here is the link to both of them

http://www.yasamotors.com/technology/products/yasa-400
http://www.yasamotors.com/technology/products/yasa-750
http://www.yasamotors.com/sites/default/files/YASA-400-Low.pdf


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RwSs Gle said:


> Help me find a high power density motor, 10 kW / kg or more...
> if you write a reference...
> Thanks in advance


These KERS motors may be in that neighborhood. If you can afford 40,000 RPM and the price tag. http://www.magnetimarelli.com/excellence/technological-excellences/kers


----------

